# please read this!



## anxietygone (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a cure. You're not going crazy or are bound to have this horrible experience the rest of your life. I used to have derealization and completely overcame it. Understanding the disorder and following a certain method I overcame the mess it was in my life and am now free to try and help others.
please read my blog if you want your life back:
http://www.anxietygone.blogspot.com


----------

